# Shampooing your pubes



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

Shampoo for your pubes: does it exist? should it exist?

Does anyone shampoo their pubes? If you do, why?


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

You don't want to know.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Probably, but i just stick to using regular body wash because the hair gel i use contains tea tree oil for that natural health and shine.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Really, really, really. l mean, just really?

But you know, l wonder how they would market it.

''Personal'' shampoo? But then people might think it's the same as Summer's Eve. Not that l would know anything about that >_>

ln seriousness, something like this may exist outside of the US, l could almost see Japan selling it.

My suggestion, invest in a bottle of Suave Professionals since it really shouldn't be used on anyone's head, anyway. Or shave it off


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, it's called regular shampoo. Don't shave off your pubes, as @Lady O.W. Bro suggested... Just trim them... Shaved vaginas are weird.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Nah I just trim them every few months


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

you can just use regular soap no one will know


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

I used to shampoo my beard, just used the regular shampoo, after all its just designed for hair not just scalp hair.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

diligent procrastinator said:


> yes, it's called regular shampoo. Don't shave off your pubes, as @Lady O.W. Bro suggested... Just trim them... Shaved vaginas are weird.


* THANKSs*

Your input is valued.


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

Cephalonimbus said:


> Probably, but i just stick to using regular body wash because the hair gel i use contains tea tree oil for that natural health and shine.


whats the name of the hair gel you use? is it tested on animals? I'm looking for a new shampoo because the one I'm currently using is making my hair frizzy (which is weird because my hair is usually never frizzy (unless it rains)), you probably dont care ok.


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Yes, it's called regular shampoo. Don't shave off your pubes, as @Lady O.W. Bro suggested... Just trim them... Shaved vaginas are weird.


what why do you think shaved vaginas are weird


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I just use my female intimate washing "soap" (no soap in there, don't know how else to call it).


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

555 said:


> whats the name of the hair gel you use? is it tested on animals? I'm looking for a new shampoo because the one I'm currently using is making my hair frizzy (which is weird because my hair is usually never frizzy (unless it rains)), you probably dont care ok.


The hair gel i use on my pubes? Tea Tree Grooming Pomade by Paul Mitchell. The jar said it's great for wavy or curly hair types, which is why i bought it in the first place, and boy does it deliver. It's not cheap at about $20 - $25 per jar, but it keeps both skin and hair healthy with a natural shine. The end result is truly a sight to behold.



░░░░░▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░
░░░░░█░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▀▀▄░░░░
░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░░█░░░
░░░█░░░░░░▄██▀▄▄░░░░░▄▄▄░░░░█░░
░▄▀▒▄▄▄▒░█▀▀▀▀▄▄█░░░██▄▄█░░░░█░
█░▒█▒▄░▀▄▄▄▀░░░░░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒░█
█░▒█░█▀▄▄░░░░░█▀░░░░▀▄░░▄▀▀▀▄▒█
░█░▀▄░█▄░█▀▄▄░▀░▀▀░▄▄▀░░░░█░░█░
░░█░░░▀▄▀█▄▄░█▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▀▀█▀██░█░░
░░░█░░░░██░░▀█▄▄▄█▄▄█▄████░█░░░
░░░░█░░░░▀▀▄░█░░░█░█▀██████░█░░
░░░░░▀▄░░░░░▀▀▄▄▄█▄█▄█▄█▄▀░░█░░
░░░░░░░▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░▒░░░█░
░░░░░░░░░░▀▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░█░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░░█░░



tee hee


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

Cephalonimbus said:


> The hair gel i use on my pubes? Tea Tree Grooming Pomade by Paul Mitchell. The jar said it's great for wavy or curly hair types, which is why i bought it in the first place, and boy does it deliver. It's not cheap at about $20 - $25 per jar, but it keeps both skin and hair healthy with a natural shine. The end result is truly a sight to behold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you used it for the hair on your head... thanks anyways :blushed:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

555 said:


> what why do you think shaved vaginas are weird


Because they are... Idk.. When I change an infants diaper there is a bald vagina and so I just associate shaved vaginas with dirty diapers... Kinda makes my penis limp very quickly... :sad:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

555 said:


> Shampoo for your pubes: does it exist? should it exist?
> 
> Does anyone shampoo their pubes? If you do, why?


No, why do you ask?


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> No, why do you ask?


Curious/for laughs


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

555 said:


> Curious/for laughs



Soap and a washcloth seems to work well enough for me.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Really, really, really. l mean, just really?
> 
> But you know, l wonder how they would market it.
> 
> ''Personal'' shampoo? But then people might think it's the same as Summer's Eve. Not that l would know anything about that >_>


"Want your intimate area to be fresh and clean, without having to spend decens of dollars in sophisticated formulas or going through the pain of waxing or shaving?

Hello! I'm (Insert Random Famous Female Celebrity Crazy And/Or Desperate for Fame enough to promote it) and; I bring you the new "Summer Breeze"."

Yeah... I think I could be pull off.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

This is an awkward thread.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok, like one day right after a really good cleaning, I was in the supermarket and I said to this lady "smell my pubes." Well, she acts like I insulted her mother or something. I couldn't believe it. Ok. Like. Whatever.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I tried shampooing and conditioning for a few days once, but it took the waves out, and I always thought they were kind of charming.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

geekofalltrades said:


> I tried shampooing and conditioning for a few days once, but it took the waves out, and I always thought they were kind of charming.


Please post pics here of your charming pubes. Thanks.


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

geekofalltrades said:


> I tried shampooing and conditioning for a few days once, but it took the waves out, and I always thought they were kind of charming.


that sucks so bad


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

Wonszu said:


> There is stuff like gels for intimate places... You can wash the hell out of pubes by those.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Thanks.... have you used this personally? Please post a detailed review if you have roud:


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

marianaihh said:


> Thanks.... have you used this personally? Please post a detailed review if you have roud:


I didn't used exactly this one particular gel, there is many kinds depending on what you need. There are healing ones with camomile, lactic acid or with oak bark. Also I found some hypo-allergenic if you are suffering from allergies. 

I'm using one with oak bark. It helps with irritated skin, it's easy to get rid of by water (soaps and sometimes some shampoos are staying on hair if used), it has a nice Ph for your skin on intimate places so you don't have to worry that suddenly you will get rash, dry skin or stinging feeling. Also it's awesome to clean yourself when you get period  Gells have their herb like smell because there is no perfume inside - again so you won't get skin irritation. And last but not least - they don't kill your natural bacterial flora which is important if you don't want to get infections. Normal soaps, gels and shampoos have tendency to exterminate bacteria  

I can't tell you which one is the best for you since I don't know what you would need the best and because we are living in two different countries and some producers can be different...  But I bet you will find something for yourself. Anyway this is one I am using:


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

If I find a pube washing video on YouTube, I will post it here. I might have to make one myself.


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

@Geoffrey Felis


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

All the women on here bedazzle my heart.:happy:


----------

